# 7Locks & Earl



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

The Seven Locks & Earl RR belongs to a client of mine. I'm not responsible for the original construction but upgrades and maintenance (plus other landscaping around the place).
Last year the town of Seven Locks was put in from exisiting buildings and a bunch of new kits -












Just outside of 7 Locks a couple a new Timberline Station cabins have gone up -












There's an unnamed junction along the way -












The town of Earl at the other end of the line just sprung up in the past month featuring a block of Colorado Model buildings, freight house, and the famous burnt out house - 
















































-Brian


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 7Locks & Earl*

The denizens of Seven Locks and Earl might appreciate some actual streets in their towns - particularly the guy driving the truck in that last photo. 

Other than that, I like it.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 7Locks & Earl*

Beautiful place.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 7Locks & Earl*

Nice, I like the tunnel under the stairs.


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

I really like this Layout 

What makes it beautiful it is its simplicity and by that I mean that there are no complications just a nice layout with great buildings and details. What kind of trains do you run?

Great job!


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: 7Locks & Earl*

I had to go back and look for the tunnel under the stairs! I like it! Nice layout.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 7Locks & Earl*

Dan, I believe there is a bit of your handiwork on this layout - 



















The owner runs a mix of stuff. His favorite trains are a LGB mogul passenger train and a USAT GP9 in B&M livery. All battery/RCS equipped. 

-Brian


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 7Locks & Earl*

Looks great Brian... 
I like how its incorperated in the yard and landscaping.


----------

